# Is it legal to target shoot on WMA's



## 3ringer (Oct 19, 2012)

We are going camping on a wma.  We will be away from other folks.  I thought it would be fun to shoot 22's . Can you do this or does it have to be on a designated shooting range.


----------



## chadf (Oct 19, 2012)

My $.02 says shooting range.......


----------



## andrewsc8 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nope, it's not allowed. You are only permitted to target shoot at designated ranges.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 19, 2012)

andrewsc8 said:


> Nope, it's not allowed. You are only permitted to target shoot at designated ranges.



^^^^^^^^^ This!


----------



## rustybucket (Oct 19, 2012)

Unless you are small game hunting, and small game season is in.  And you would have to use Squirrels as targets!!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 21, 2012)

Might want to read hunting regs about what is ok in WMA's. Don't get caught cutting down trees or have alcholic beverages in camp. Dave


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 23, 2012)

They are afraid they will lose that 5 bucks you have to pay to shoot.


----------



## Boar Hog (Oct 24, 2012)

bearhunter39 said:


> They are afraid they will lose that 5 bucks you have to pay to shoot.



And you never know who is wandering around, idiots on horses come to mind!


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 24, 2012)

You can alway's find a bank to shoot into.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Dec 7, 2012)

bearhunter39 said:


> You can alway's find a bank to shoot into.



I find that the tellers tend to object to that too much.
Unless management is standing in front.


----------

